# Simple DIY Lure Jackets using Laminating Sheets



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

What's up guys! I was looking into getting some jackets for my lures, so the trebles don't get hooked everywhere while transporting them in a car and in my kayak. I seen they were about $3-$4 each, but looked pretty simple to make, so I got the idea to use laminating sheets to make a PVC like cover with some attached Velcro.

Here is the video I made to show what it looks like and how I made them. I'm sure you can sure from my mistakes and do even better. It ended up costing about $1 or less to make each one.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

If your goal is to put as many crankbait’s as possible into a Plano box, you can buy ‘hook bonnets’ on Amazon and other sites for low cost. This solves the hook tangling issue allowing you to stuff the box full. I do this with all my spoons and Crankbait’s and get a surprising number of lures in a box. As I use lures throughout the day, I’ll throw the bonnets in a cup holder so they don’t get lost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

dgfidler said:


> If your goal is to put as many crankbait’s as possible into a Plano box, you can buy ‘hook bonnets’ on Amazon and other sites for low cost. This solves the hook tangling issue allowing you to stuff the box full. I do this with all my spoons and Crankbait’s and get a surprising number of lures in a box. As I use lures throughout the day, I’ll throw the bonnets in a cup holder so they don’t get lost
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really my goal, but nice to know anyway, I will have to try some of those. 

These are for when the lure is tied to the rod and on the hook keeper. That way I can have multiple poles tied on with lures before I leave the house and they are safe and ready to go out of the rod holder when I need them, and their not going to get hooked in the car, or the lure isn't going to get scratched up when I stick my pole in my kayak, and their not going to snag a branch while sitting idle in the rod holder waiting to be used. When I get to the water, I don't have to spend time tying on lures. They work well with the rod covers that I just made out of tech flex.

I never used hook bonnets before, but I'm not sure if you can use them while attached to your hook keeper and they won't protect the lure body.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep, totally different application. The hook bonnets do nothing to keep the pre rigged rods from tangling together during transport. We mostly fish Lake Erie from a boat and I learned on my first trip how much time it wastes to rig on the water, then I learned on my second trip how badly six rods pre-rigged with divers and spoons can tangle together to include the carpet in the back of the SUV. Can’t even imagine the challenges of managing gear for a kayak! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

LoL, the worst is when a treble gets stuck in your clothing and you got to rip a small hole to get it out. And, I wear a lot of basketball shorts with little mesh holes in them where the hook can easily get caught, you get one treble out, only to get another stuck.

I only wish I knew the treble sizes of all my lures for some of those hook bonnets. I think the whopper plopper size 90 uses #4, but I always keep a plenty of cheap $1.47 Ozark Trail Minnows on hand that I would love to have bonnets for.


----------

